# Job Lead North Jersey



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

_I have a small bathroom for a customer in Essex Co, North Jersey. The customer is looking to have this bathroom wallpapered in January. Very small room 3 ft by 6 ft. 

Let me know if anybody is interested and I will PM you her info. 

Thanks
_


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Builtmany said:


> _I have a small bathroom for a customer in Essex Co, North Jersey. The customer is looking to have this bathroom wallpapered in January. Very small room 3 ft by 6 ft. _
> 
> _Let me know if anybody is interested and I will PM you her info. _
> 
> _Thanks_


 
really?:blink:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No thanks.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hold on… I'm thinking, I'm thinking...


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

'pparently that's a 1 holer.:whistling2:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...i=11n25d752&.crumb=yvyTvjTs0IN&fr=yfp-t-950-1


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

3' x 6' ? That's behrly a coffin! :jester:


----------

